# *Worms World Party*



## Jelley (Aug 31, 2003)

Does anybody know of a utility that will enable me to minimize 'Worms World Party' during gameplay.

 Jelley


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

Maybe the key combination of Alt-Tab?


----------



## Jelley (Aug 31, 2003)

No all key comboz and windows shortcut key are disabled.
(Alt+Tab, Ctrl+Esc, Alt+PrtSc, Alt+Space, Alt+Esc, PrtSc and Alt+Enter)


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

Hmmm, dunno then. Sorry about that.


----------



## Svenmonkey (Mar 29, 2003)

Can you run it in windowed mode? That would allow you to do other things while playing and you'd be able to click the minimize button.


----------



## bluecast (Aug 12, 2003)

to do it in windowed mode, make a shortcut to the game, rightclick and go into properties.. add a space at the and and put -window


----------

